# anyone with mini pet pigs?



## AMT15

I'm thinking abut maybe getting some. Anyone with any experience on nkeeping them outside year round ect.?

Thanks,


----------



## minipig

We got one almost three weeks ago. Definitely an interesting pet! We have had to struggle with ours a little. It he's finally coming around and we really love him.

We keep ours indoors so can't help with that, sorry!


----------



## elevan

We have a pot belly kept year round outdoors.  They need housing and a secure fence.  I use hog panels.  Field fencing will not work.  You could probably use electric too.  You also need to make sure that they have a way to cool off in hot weather.  A kiddie pool works or you can create a mud hole with the garden hose...just soak the ground, they'll create the hole.


----------



## AMT15

Oh, ok. I was speaking about real mini pigs that are kept as indoor pets. And minipig, have you found your pet to be as interactive and loyal as a dog?, just curious. but of course, it could take more time to find out.

Thanks,


----------



## minipig

Hi AMT15, ours is definitely a mini pig kept as an indoor pet. We haven't had him quite three weeks and he came to us early (too early--should have been nursing still but he is the runt and the sow pushed him away). It took him a while to adjust. My sister also got a mini pig at the same time and hers was a few weeks older and adjusted much better.

That said, ours is now totally becoming a part of the family. Do you have any kids? They love attention and I think all he wants to do is sleep in my arms, preferably when I'm sitting. He is in the other room now following my kids around and snorting after them. I think it's too early to tell about loyalty but I already know he is very attached to me and even more than a dog would be at this point (I have had several dogs). 

I have been keeping a blog since we got him just to chronicle the adventures of raising a mini pig as a pet alongside two kids and two cats. We have had several ups and downs, as you can see on the blog if you'd like. There is also a picture page. www.myminipetpig.com 

Feel free to ask any questions. While it has been harder than I anticipated, I love having him and every day he becomes more and more comfortable.

-Katie



			
				AMT15 said:
			
		

> Oh, ok. I was speaking about real mini pigs that are kept as indoor pets. And minipig, have you found your pet to be as interactive and loyal as a dog?, just curious. but of course, it could take more time to find out.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## lauracom

I have had my pot bellied pig for 4 years, and have some advice for both of you.

He was very destructive indoors, but we have adequately pig-proofed the house (including a pad-lock on the fridge). 
As he gets older, he requires A LOT of outdoor time. As in, every morning he goes out, and has access to the outdoors until nighttime. It's only natural. 

He is a mini pet pig, but he has grown to be 130 lbs (as will yours), as the term 'mini' or 'micro' pig is only in comparison to a large farm hog which can grow to be 800 lbs. 
So if you are willing to take care of an animal this size, then by all means get one. But heed my warning. 

Mine is now an adult and he is beginning to shift his behaviour. From everything I've read, I realize that he is beginning to need other pigs around him. He is treating us like pigs and becoming increasingly unpredictable. So I either have to get another pig, or find some pigs for him to move to.

In an ideal world, we would all have perfect little mini pigs running around our house acting like cats, but that is not the reality. No matter how hard you try, and how good of a home and owner you are, a pig is a pig is a pig. He belongs outdoors and with other pigs.


----------



## Genipher

I agree with lauracom. 
When I was growing up my mom got us a pet pot-belly pig. As a baby, she was extremely cute. She would squeal when she had to "go" outside and when she was small enough she would curl up in our laps to sleep. However, the older she got the more "bossy" she got. One day she nipped one of my mom's daycare kids and shortly after that, she was placed in a new farm home.
Potbellys and minis are cute when they're little but once they get to be adults, they can get...pushy.
It's much better for them to be outside, as they were intended to be.


----------



## minipig

I definitely understand what you both are saying. In fact, my sister and I realized that pigs do need to have other pigs to socialize with so that's why we each got one (same father, different mother). They play outside together in a pen every day and love their time together but also love to cuddle with us. 

As you both mentioned, they are adorable because they are still tiny. We are both prepared to keep them and care for them no matter how big they get. We are also enforcing training now and working with someone local who has raised mini pigs for a while now. I can see the obstacles and see how they might outgrow their space. We both have enough land to build a large and permanent outdoor pen should it come to that (and keep them together, rotating houses), but for now we are just taking it day by day and loving it.

My pig gives "ah ah ah" kisses and it is adorable. If anyone wants to see, here is a video: http://myminipetpig.com/?p=86 

It is helpful to get all the feedback from current and previous pig owners so if anyone else has stories, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## drdoolittle

I have to say that I am with lauracom and Genipher on this subject.  I think all pigs are happiest outdoors with other pigs, but if there is someone who wants to have an indoor pig,  that's fine with me too----as long as they know how much effort and time they will have to put into it.  

I applaud you, minipig, for not giving up on your little guy when the going got tough!  Lots of people do, and there are tons of "mini", "teacup", and PBPs in rescues and shelters.  I do sell my PBP babies as pets if people want them----I DO NOT make a profit as all the money goes right back into my other pigs' care.  I am always happiest when the new owners tell me that their piglet will have an outdoor pen and a playmate.  

3 of my adult pigs started out life as someone else's housepig and in every case quickly became more than they could handle------one was intimidating the family dog (an English mastiff), one got sent to live outdoors with the chickens and in no time at all had the entire chicken yard a muddy mess, the third was nipping at everyone's feet constantly and had the people's 10-mos. old baby terrified.  He too had been put outdoors in a tiny "shed" with a 2' x 2' pen.

These pigs, as well as my other 2 will be with me as long as they are alive  Even if some of them do end up going to "freezer camp", I pride myself on making their time here on Earth as happy as possible.   I wish all pig owners would care for their animals the same way, whether indoor or outdoor pets.


----------



## minipig

drdoolittle, I really appreciate that and I can completely understand how frustrating it must be to see these pigs being discarded once they no longer fit the "mini pig" mold. I took my kids to the animal sanctuary/farm around here the other day and saw a bunch of pot belly pigs and it made me so sad to know that they probably started off as someone's pet. I respect and truly admire anyone that takes care of their animals, even after they are no longer as desirable. 

I am always open to tips or suggestions since we are new to raising a pig so please continue to share!


----------



## AMT15

There are true mini pigs that don't get that big, though.


----------



## minipig

That is what mine is supposed to be and the breeder definitely sticks to that claim. I have been corresponding with someone who got a pig from her over a year ago and it is only 11 pounds. I know they continue to grow for several years so we will see. Whatever it is, I'll love mine, 20 pounds or 200. I'm hoping it's closer to 20 though!



			
				AMT15 said:
			
		

> There are true mini pigs that don't get that big, though.


----------



## bonbean01

I do not have pigs...but, if I did I can't imagine having them living in the house!!!!  What do you do...put diapers on them?


----------



## minipig

bonbean01, they are kind of like a combination of a dog and cat. Ours is still young - only 8 weeks - but we keep a litter box in his little room and let him outside throughout the day. He will only poop outside and 9 times out of 10 he pees outside (the one exception unfortunately being on our carpet!). They apparently have very large bladders because I let him outside around 7-8pm and not again until 7am and the litter box is clean.

We have cats and I grew up with dogs and I'd have to say our pig is more needy of cuddling than any other pet I've had. He really is tiny though so not sure if they outgrow that. I've heard they don't, though, and almost always love attention and affection.


----------



## Mommas Minis

Our mini has 1 place she will go..  So we put a pee pad down and shes been using it..  She also goes out through out the day as well..  Shes 4 weeks and doing great at it....


----------



## minipig

That's great that she is doing well at four weeks! Those puppy pads are the best. I stick it in the litter box and it's so easy to clean up.



			
				Mommas Minis said:
			
		

> Our mini has 1 place she will go..  So we put a pee pad down and shes been using it..  She also goes out through out the day as well..  Shes 4 weeks and doing great at it....


----------



## Chuckfriedrice

Ive recently acquired a Julianna pig . He name is Skillet , shes 2 years old maybe 40lbs . The person I got her from had her indoors for 10 months . Pretty clean animal she never poops anywhere where she eats . The person said she never pooped inside  .  We keep her in a pen , it doesnt get too cold here in Fl but as soon as it gets hot we will be getting a kiddie pool for her.


----------



## minipig

What an adorable name! Glad to hear she's doing well and not making a mess. Cocco is continually making a mess. Please feel free to share her picture with me if you'd like and I'll post it to our Sunday Spotlight at the next available date. You can find my contact info on my blog (www.myminipetpig.com).

Thanks for sharing!

~ Katie



			
				Chuckfriedrice said:
			
		

> Ive recently acquired a Julianna pig . He name is Skillet , shes 2 years old maybe 40lbs . The person I got her from had her indoors for 10 months . Pretty clean animal she never poops anywhere where she eats . The person said she never pooped inside  .  We keep her in a pen , it doesnt get too cold here in Fl but as soon as it gets hot we will be getting a kiddie pool for her.


----------



## Chic-N-Farmer's

lauracom said:
			
		

> I have had my pot bellied pig for 4 years, and have some advice for both of you.
> 
> He was very destructive indoors, but we have adequately pig-proofed the house (including a pad-lock on the fridge).
> As he gets older, he requires A LOT of outdoor time. As in, every morning he goes out, and has access to the outdoors until nighttime. It's only natural.
> 
> He is a mini pet pig, but he has grown to be 130 lbs (as will yours), as the term 'mini' or 'micro' pig is only in comparison to a large farm hog which can grow to be 800 lbs.
> So if you are willing to take care of an animal this size, then by all means get one. But heed my warning.
> 
> Mine is now an adult and he is beginning to shift his behaviour. From everything I've read, I realize that he is beginning to need other pigs around him. He is treating us like pigs and becoming increasingly unpredictable. So I either have to get another pig, or find some pigs for him to move to.
> 
> In an ideal world, we would all have perfect little mini pigs running around our house acting like cats, but that is not the reality. No matter how hard you try, and how good of a home and owner you are, a pig is a pig is a pig. He belongs outdoors and with other pigs.


I really appreciate this information. My daughter would love a pet pig (like we don't have enough "pets"). Are there really "mini" pigs that stay small?


----------



## Chic-N-Farmer's

Chuckfriedrice said:
			
		

> Ive recently acquired a Julianna pig . He name is Skillet , shes 2 years old *maybe 40lbs* . The person I got her from had her indoors for 10 months . Pretty clean animal she never poops anywhere where she eats . The person said she never pooped inside  .  We keep her in a pen , it doesnt get too cold here in Fl but as soon as it gets hot we will be getting a kiddie pool for her.


 That's better than 130


----------



## minipig

Sure is!


----------



## LilysMom

I just got a piggy last week and and really enjoying reading your blog!!  Lily is 12 weeks old and will be an indoor piggy.  She has already potty trained herself, using puppy pad and after the first day hasn't had one accident! She's already coming to her name - i LOVE to see her tail wag like a pinwheel when we sing her name. She also has already figured out the ball that drops food if you roll it a specific way. She's so smart already! Just today she flopped over and allowed us to rub her belly for the first time!


----------



## minipig

LilysMom said:
			
		

> I just got a piggy last week and and really enjoying reading your blog!!  Lily is 12 weeks old and will be an indoor piggy.  She has already potty trained herself, using puppy pad and after the first day hasn't had one accident! She's already coming to her name - i LOVE to see her tail wag like a pinwheel when we sing her name. She also has already figured out the ball that drops food if you roll it a specific way. She's so smart already! Just today she flopped over and allowed us to rub her belly for the first time!
> 
> http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b602/Tweetysvoice/FirstDayout3-15-1311_zps9be4714f.jpg


She is adorable - congratulations! How smart! What ball is this? We have something similar and I made a little carton with holes but I haven't found a ball to buy like that. I'd love to know! She sure seems obedient. Cocco still tests the waters 

So glad you enjoy my blog - that makes me really happy!


----------



## Chic-N-Farmer's

Lily is adorable!


----------



## LilysMom

> What ball is this? We have something similar and I made a little carton with holes but I haven't found a ball to buy like that. I'd love to know!


This is the ball that I got. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+3+3287+20239&pcatid=20239
Since I work during the day, we put her food rations in that and let her work to get her food. It's handy and keeps her mind out of other naughty things. 

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## minipig

LilysMom said:
			
		

> What ball is this? We have something similar and I made a little carton with holes but I haven't found a ball to buy like that. I'd love to know!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the ball that I got. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+3+3287+20239&pcatid=20239
> Since I work during the day, we put her food rations in that and let her work to get her food. It's handy and keeps her mind out of other naughty things.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words
Click to expand...

That's perfect - thanks for letting me know!


----------

